# Where to buy flatbands on the internet?!



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a new member and thus not very experienced with where to buy flatbands. I cant find flat bands anywhere on the internet, and cant find them any where in the U.K. Can anyone direct me to a internet shop where I can buy them, preferably in the U.K but this is not a must.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

And will they work on a Barnett Black Widow?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check with GameKeeper John UK member member and vendor here.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i sell theraband gold bands mate







, 
double hunting bands tapered from 25mm to 20mm = £4.99 each
single target bands tapered from 25mm to 20mm = £3.99 each
just drop me a message if your interested -- thanks john


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks both of you, really helped.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You will find quite a bit of recent discussion on the forum about using Alliance 107 rubberbands. You can get them in the UK from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-Rubber/dp/B005HGDOKK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1315151866&sr=8-3

I do not mean to suggest that these will be as good as the bands you get from John ... but they may be a cheaper alternative for just plinking around. On the other hand, John is a great guy, and there is a great deal to be said for supporting members of this forum.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Adam2k90 (Sep 4, 2011)

Charles said:


> You will find quite a bit of recent discussion on the forum about using Alliance 107 rubberbands. You can get them in the UK from Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co...15151866&sr=8-3
> 
> ...


Would theese work on the Black Widow or would they be to powerful?


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

there are almost no reasonable everyday bands that are too powerful for a real steel frame John's double TBG is one of the most powerful bandsets available if not the most! 107's are dirt cheap though but you compromise the high performance you would get with TBG as they are slower but are thicker and would last longer, they also have a lighter pull.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

The narrow-forked Barnetts (Black Widow, Strike 9) really come into their own with flatbands. They shoot much nicer than they do with any tubes. I'd suggest opening up the handle and flipping the fork around so the prongs face away from you when shooting, and then slapping on some flatbands.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

amazon.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ebay.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out pocketpredator.com. great buys there.


----------

